# Hotel pools



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

What time do most hotel outdoor pools open and close

Also is it possible to sneak into other hotel pools? Or pay a fee!?

Which hotel has the best pool?!?!

Dan


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Most hotels do a day rate, though it's intended for you to spend the day there and use all the facilities so it quite expensive for just an hours swim.

As for sneaking in, staff can often be hyper-attentive jobsworths to legitimate guests so the chances of pulling a fast one are nominal. Then again if you're a natural blagger....


----------

